# 3 week old Foster Litter....Name & Color Help



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

So I was in contact with a Group I foster for and this morning she had some one call saying the Momma rat was accidently stepped on and killed during outtime. Leaving the Babies. They ate 3weeks and already starting yo eat and Drink but were still nursing. I took the Girls amd they kept the males. I am handraising them on homemade formula to suppliment since so young still. Alone with baby food and cereal.

4little Tiny Girls 3 Dumbo Rexes and 1 standerd.

Beige Hooded Dumbo Rex









Black Hooded Rex Dumbo










Hooded Dumbo Rex (Unsure of color- same thoughts as Below much darker then this pic)









? Berkshire Standerd-not sure of Color? ( Mink, Burmese she has Very Dark Ruby eyes almost Black












This is Group Photo of the Hooded babies you cam see the one girl is much Darker them the rest. Lone baby at bottom is the Beige Hooded Girl I have.










Darker photo of Berk Girl too These photos were from the Rescue not myself but lighting seems accurate










Any Ideas on Names I like Mocha, Latte, Aurora......


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

They are so precious!!! 

Congrats on these pretty little girls


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Aww they're so adorable! I don't know much about rat colors but giving the whole group coffee themed names would be cute! Like: Mocha, Latte (since you already like those names), Macchiato, Mélange, Chai, and Cappuccino


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Chai is a cute name!


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness! They are all so precious! That's so tragic what happened to their mom though. Makes me wanna cry. Poor little orphans. It's good that they're already beginning to eat food so it shouldn't be too hard to raise them. My girls were just 4 weeks when I got them and they were fully weaned already.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

OMG the ears on those dumbos!!!! My heart!!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I want the berk girl! I love her color and face!


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

They are all doing well but the Darker Dumbo Hooded and the dark Berk habe a home lined up already. - sorry. The other to girls are staying with me.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

All girls are set with there homes and doing well and getting big slowly but surely.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Chai would be a really cute name! xx


----------

